# My Mahachai before and after



## Mahachai (Sep 15, 2012)

So I've been keeping my metallic Mahachai pair together since September. From then till now my male has always been trying too hard to impress his girlfriend and ended up splitting his rays in which he lost his spade shape caudal fin. :? 

Yep, I just felt like I wanted to share this to you all. And don't worry he doesn't attack/bite her, just only getting his freak on.  But yeah, as long as he's happy doing it. ;-) 

Before: 
View attachment 69438


And after:
View attachment 69437


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

oohh he's pretty  glad he healed up well


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

he is gorgeous!


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice mahachai hybrid you got there


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

aww, he is still handsome :-D


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh wow, absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow, he is a beautiful fish..and looking like a HM


----------



## Mahachai (Sep 15, 2012)

Setsuna said:


> Nice mahachai hybrid you got there


Thanks. :-D 
Sadly there isn't an official recognition of a true Mahachai, since there is not enough evidence to prove what a real mahachai is. And before you know it, their natural habitat will already be vanquish by urbanization. :-(


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

did he change from a spade tail to a PK LOL? Is it just me? Beautiful fish though!


----------



## Mahachai (Sep 15, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> did he change from a spade tail to a PK LOL? Is it just me? Beautiful fish though!


Haha. Thanks. That's what I was thinking too when his rays decided to spread out rather than curving to create the former spade. Too much muscle flexing. :lol:


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Mahachai said:


> Thanks. :-D
> Sadly there isn't an official recognition of a true Mahachai, since there is not enough evidence to prove what a real mahachai is. And before you know it, their natural habitat will already be vanquish by urbanization. :-(


Yes there is bro. I can prove you wrong on wat you said just look up MAHACHAIENSIS. Real mahachais goes by that name real mahachais have spade tails and is emerald in color and has alot of lines at the caudal fin


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah it recently got recognised as a new species. Couple of articles came out about it in some science journal sites. I believe there is a thread about it somewhere on this site. 

Find it sad to think there are probably more betta species out there in the wild that have yet to be recognised officially, but are already teetering on the brink of extinction/endangerment. 

Shame the cost of development and progress is so high.


----------



## Mahachai (Sep 15, 2012)

Setsuna said:


> Yes there is bro. I can prove you wrong on wat you said just look up MAHACHAIENSIS. Real mahachais goes by that name real mahachais have spade tails and is emerald in color and has alot of lines at the caudal fin


Okay chill lol. Will look it up.


----------



## Mahachai (Sep 15, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Yeah it recently got recognised as a new species. Couple of articles came out about it in some science journal sites. I believe there is a thread about it somewhere on this site.
> 
> Find it sad to think there are probably more betta species out there in the wild that have yet to be recognised officially, but are already teetering on the brink of extinction/endangerment.
> 
> Shame the cost of development and progress is so high.


Wait, so why is it still consider an undescribed species on IBC?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't think they update that page very often, which is probably why they have it listed as undescribed still.


----------



## Mahachai (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Sheesh, I need to stop reading outdated articles and books!


----------



## Water (Oct 23, 2012)

Your fish gives me the hibbidee gibbidees :I lol. But I like it, haha.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Mahachai said:


> Thanks for the info. Sheesh, I need to stop reading outdated articles and books!


I bet your a hmong guy considering that your from st. Paul MN also where did you buy your bettas?


----------



## Mahachai (Sep 15, 2012)

Setsuna said:


> I bet your a hmong guy considering that your from st. Paul MN also where did you buy your bettas?


Close because I'm Asian but, I'm actually Vietnamese.  And I assume you're Hmong since you asked me that. And I get my bettas from Tony, the mnbettashop.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Mahachai said:


> Close because I'm Asian but, I'm actually Vietnamese.  And I assume you're Hmong since you asked me that. And I get my bettas from Tony, the mnbettashop.


Lol kool i heard about that place


----------



## Mahachai (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah it's definitely a must visit if you ever drop by Minnesota.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Mahachai said:


> Yeah it's definitely a must visit if you ever drop by Minnesota.


Yea i might visit that place when i come to hmong july4th


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

He's a stunner nonetheless.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

He's so pretty! I think both pictures are stunning!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh wow he is fantastic!


----------

